# "The Spies Who Came from the Sea"



## Antoine (21 Aug 2009)

Enjoy, sponsored by your taxes:

Premiering: Thursday August 20, 2009 at 9 pm on CBC-TV

"By the fall of 1942, in the midst of World War II, German U-boats (military submarines) had penetrated deep up the St. Lawrence River, sinking 21 ships and killing more than 250 people. Germany achieved its goal: to shut down the St. Lawrence River to Canadian convoys on their way to Great Britain. The worst fear of people living along the river was a German invasion of Canada.

The Spies Who Came from the Sea tells the untold story of the few Germans who did land on our shores - spies secreted off U-boats in the dead of night. With exclusive interviews with German survivors and a chambermaid who unmasked a spy, the filmmakers reveal a dramatic story - and a secret that was kept for more than 35 years."

http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/doczone/2009/spieswhocame/index.html


----------



## dustinm (21 Aug 2009)

Very neat. I've seen and heard much about the British SOE operatives who went to Germany, but very little on the other side about Germans heading into British territories.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Antoine (21 Aug 2009)

You're welcome, I try to stay aware about CBC documentaries. However, I was looking at the TV listing, and this title came up, I said to myself, hum, might be an old James Bond movie I've missed, and turn out to be Zonedoc documentary !

I am new in the military world, but I believe it is important for us to keep operational subs and good intelligence capabilities, but it is my  :2c:

Cheers


----------



## Shec (21 Aug 2009)

Caught the last 1/2 of it last night.  Fascinating story.  Brought to mind a book I read as a kid, David Howarth's The Sledge Patrol that relates similar activities in Greenland:

http://www.amazon.com/Sledge-Patrol-Escape-Survival-Victory/dp/1599213222/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250862417&sr=1-5

And the WW2 era movie 49th Parallel which I saw in the wee hours of sleepless morning a few years back:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0033627/


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Aug 2009)

Good show,really enjoyed it.

Favorite part was the spys handler giving him Canadian money from IIRC 1916...which was no linger in circulation.And of course trying to change american money at the brothel....and it gets randomly raided.

Ahh the blunders.

Pretty neat that someone was taking all the photos of weather station Kurt.That was really neat.


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2009)

I forgot to record it.  
Did they mention the Knights of Columbus fire? I may have been the result of enemy sabotage:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_of_Columbus_Hostel_fire#cite_note-LastDance-0

There was also a sabotage plan against the U.S.. Several of the enemy agents were executed in the electric chair:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Pastorius


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Aug 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I forgot to record it.
> Did they mention the Knights of Columbus fire? I may have been the result of enemy sabotage:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_of_Columbus_Hostel_fire#cite_note-LastDance-0



Nope.I was amazed they covered Labrador as it wasn't part of Canada at the time either.

They covered two spies.One landed just down the beach from St.John NB,and another who landed in Gaspe.

Now that you mentioned the KOC fire,I also remember reading of a German who was caught in Newfoundland with a wireless in his house.
Very interesting stuff and a great show.


----------

